
Dogs smarter than we think, study shows - theoneill
http://www.guardian.co.uk/science/2007/dec/06/animalbehaviour
======
shogunmike
This reminds me of a similar article on Chimps beating humans in memory tests.
It was on /. the other day, perhaps it was posted here too? If not, here's the
link:
[http://www.guardian.co.uk/science/2007/dec/04/animalbehaviou...](http://www.guardian.co.uk/science/2007/dec/04/animalbehaviour.evolution)

~~~
mynameishere
It reminds me of the time I saw a dog rolling around in poo for fun, and I was
thinking, "Jesus Christ what a stupid retard."

I'd like to see a game show, "Dogs vs. Humans: Who is smarter?" And they could
have really, really easy questions like, "True or false: Dog food is
acceptable food for dogs." And the human would say, "True", and the dog would
say, "Woof woof", and that would be that.

No contest, _poo_ chie. Humans win.

------
gms
Cats are even smarter.

~~~
kirubakaran
Dogs are better at grammar than cats.

